# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  ارجو المساعدة في اصلاح البوت لودر لل  i9070

## abo_tamara

ارجو المساعدة في اصلاح البوت لودر للi9070  حيث انه يعطيني رسالة ايرور عندالربير                      
Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.34, JTAG Manager Version: 1.48
Selected Resurrector: [Samsung I9070 V1.0.4762.51152] 
Connecting to the dead body...OK
Detected dead body ID: 0x4BA00477 - CORRECT!
Set I/O Voltage reads as 1.81V, TCK Frequency is 12 MHz 
Resurrection sequence started.
Establish communication with the phone...FAILED
ERROR(0x51): Communication is not established. Terminating. ما الحل

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo_tamara
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ارجو المساعدة في اصلاح البوت لودر للi9070  حيث انه يعطيني رسالة ايرور عندالربير                      
Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.34, JTAG Manager Version: 1.48
Selected Resurrector: [Samsung I9070 V1.0.4762.51152] 
Connecting to the dead body...OK
Detected dead body ID: 0x4BA00477 - CORRECT!
Set I/O Voltage reads as 1.81V, TCK Frequency is 12 MHz 
Resurrection sequence started.
Establish communication with the phone...FAILED
ERROR(0x51): Communication is not established. Terminating. ما الحل   
قم بتوصيل كابل usb من البوكس وليس من الكمبيوتر
في حالة طلب منك التعريف u8500 فهو موجود في فولدر riff box*

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور وجاري التجربة

----------


## himihicham

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكولر اخي العملية تمت بنجاح

----------


## خالد عضام

مشكور

----------


## fadifon

مشكوووور

----------


## زيادالعبيدي

بارك الله فيك ياوردة

----------


## محمد ابو عمار

الله ينور عليك

----------


## alfrasha

مشكور

----------


## abood algilani

ابي حل نفس المشكلة  Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.34, JTAG Manager Version: 1.48
Selected Resurrector: [Samsung S5570i V1.0.4476.11820]

----------


## عمر الراشد

شكرا

----------


## mazloum

مشكور

----------


## tafahakim

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## haider.jabbar

مشكور وجاري التجربة

----------


## haider.jabbar

مشكور وجاري التجربة

----------


## معتز.com

مشكوور وجاري التجربه

----------


## معتز.com

مشكوور

----------


## امير زهير

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## himihicham

مبروك عليك حل المشكل تحياتي للاخوة الساهرين

----------

